# Neely update



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Neely earned his UKC Novice Obedience title today--it wasn't pretty, but it was a Q, and the last one he needed.

UKC Rally was a lot more fun, with (spread out over 4 trials and 2 levels) three 100s, a 99, 98, 97, 96, and 90 (not earned in that order), which advanced him a long way toward UROC and URX.

Rally judges for the weekend were Mary Ann Mullen (left) and Anne Bright (right), who were very nice ladies, had good, flowing courses, and judged fairly, with an even hand.

We're doing WCRL Rally the first weekend of June, hoping for a Level 3 title.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Way to go Marguerite! You and Neely both look pretty pleased with that spread of ribbons!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Way to go Marguerite! You and Neely both look pretty pleased with that spread of ribbons!


I was pretty happy, for sure, and Neely got a special treat on the way home.

The rally judges were very complimentary--they're from tidewater Virginia (Newport News and thereabouts)--and said he was a very nice-working poodle, which was very good to hear. I didn't hang around to ask the obedience judge her opinion--I was afraid she'd change her mind about his Q!

M


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats! What a fun journey!

I know all about those "by the skin of your teeth" Q's; when I was showing in Obedience, my first Q was a 171 1/2. (Out of 200, and having to get at least 170 to pass.) I went back to training and the second and third Q's were much more respectable, but hey, the scores aren't listed on the certificates! :aetsch:

--Q


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations! Every title, every ribbon, is a testament to the work, love, and devotion you have given!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*CONGRATULATIONS!* :cheers2:You and Neely earned the beaming smiles in the photo, the ribbons too of course!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh, I should have mentioned that the rally judges are also AKC rally judges, so you might see them if you play in that venue.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Marguerite, I will keep an eye out for your judges. I like that you felt the courses flowed well. Often if the judge has small dogs their courses can be very choppy and crowded in spots for big dogs.

Well I think many of us can tell a story like yours Q. Lily's first novice leg was a 177.5. The next day we NQ'd. The next trial after that we got excused because she took off between the sits and downs, but then the next day she got a 195.5 which took the class and the next leg after that she got a high in trial at a poodle specialty for her title.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Marguerite, I will keep an eye out for your judges. I like that you felt the courses flowed well. Often if the judge has small dogs their courses can be very choppy and crowded in spots for big dogs.<snip>


Anne had a Cavalier with her on the weekend, but she's a former GSD and cattle handler who "downsized." Mary Ann had two miniature poodles with her, not showing, and I don't know what her breed history is. But I was asking her about sign placement in one part of the course (it was not in line with the rest after the course reset) and she followed me over to the "leave dog, run 3-4 steps, call dog front" sign and moved it back several feet so my standard poodle would have room to get the whole exercise in before we passed the next sign.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats! :adore:

Our Malamute person is famous for asking the judge to re-evaluate space between signs! Better to speak up !

Martha et al


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

mashaphan said:


> Congrats! :adore:
> 
> Our Malamute person is famous for asking the judge to re-evaluate space between signs! Better to speak up !
> 
> Martha et al


You are correct! My original rally dog is a rat terrier and I had to learn to imagine a bigger dog when I was learning to lay out courses.

M


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Neely finished his WCRL Level 3 Rally title today (6/6/2015). I was happy that he had no problem with the drop on recall signs or the directed jump (only a offset of 4 to 6 feet), and some other tricky moves. The courses were very long and complex, but he showed he was more than ready.

I'm very happy with him.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow,and congrats!:adore:

Martha et al


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

mvhplank said:


> ... My original rally dog is a rat terrier and I had to learn to imagine a bigger dog when I was learning to lay out courses.


 Got to tell you I used to look for your posts because I too had a Rat Terrier for 16 great, action packed years. Reading about Neely's success has been absolutely delightful! *CONGRATULATIONS! *:whoo:


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Got to tell you I used to look for your posts because I too had a Rat Terrier for 16 great, action packed years. Reading about Neely's success has been absolutely delightful! *CONGRATULATIONS! *:whoo:


Awwww ... thanks!

Here are a couple of pictures of the rats, just to keep you going:

Bridget, in her Greta Garbo glamour shot...









And Devlin, after earning his APDT (now WCRL) ARCHEX championship:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*mvhplank*: You just made my day! :adore:What a _beautiful_ photo of your Bridget, love her pose! Seeing your very accomplished Devlin with his one tipped ear made me think of our late Miss Moneypenny. _*sniff: *sniff*_ Made _so happy_ you posted the photos.:dance2: Thanks a million! (Since Ratties were recognized by the AKC a few years ago I have sat ringside at WKC to watch them. I met a breeder whose top winning Ratties thrill me enough to toy with getting another.)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Fantastic! Congratulations! You must feel very proud...such an accomplishment and such a great dog.

Your rat terriers are super cute. I really like that breed too. Great photos.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> *mvhplank*: You just made my day! :adore:What a _beautiful_ photo of your Bridget, love her pose! Seeing your very accomplished Devlin with his one tipped ear made me think of our late Miss Moneypenny. _*sniff: *sniff*_ Made _so happy_ you posted the photos.:dance2: Thanks a million! (Since Ratties were recognized by the AKC a few years ago I have sat ringside at WKC to watch them. I met a breeder whose top winning Ratties thrill me enough to toy with getting another.)


Thank you! I submitted that picture to the rat terrier rescue calendar a few years ago and they ended up putting it in a set of note cards of various "also-ran" pictures instead. Yet another reason you should always keep a camera close at hand.

Your Miss Moneypenny looks very much like the type of rattie I would look for again. Some of the rats I've seen lately don't draw me in. Devlin actually looks like there's more whippet in him (there is supposedly whippet behind the ratties), with his high loin and slender legs, than you see in many ratties in the show ring. I like a square dog too, and today's ratties are tending to rectangular.

Thanks SO much for sharing--Penny looks like quite a dog!

Here's one more for you--my daughter made their Halloween costumes. They're dressed as "Pugsley" and "Wednesday" from the Addams Family...


----------

